# Grizzly G0593 8" Jointer with Spiral Cutter-head



## JackBarnhill

Thanks for the review and the heads-up. This one is on my wish list for when I have a shop big enough to hold it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Congrats on the jointer, Don. They should have warned you about having to buy a new mag starter for 120 volt operation, but 2 hp is a lot of motor to run on 120 Volts. It would surely dim the ligjhts when it started ;-)) How do you sharpen the spiral head? Any idea?


----------



## Ottis

Your welcome Jack, and thanks TopamaxSurvivor, each little cutter has four sides to it, when they go dull, or get a chip in one…you just rotate it (They also send 5 extra blades). Was talking to Todd about his on the phone the other day and he said he has been using his on a almost daily basis for almost four years and has only rotated them twice so far.

As far as the 110…. I decided to run 220 in my shop while waiting for it to arrive….so the 110 was not a issue. But I added that little warning about the 110 incase someone was to buy it with the intent of running it on 110.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wow, that sounds like a lifetime machine!!

Anyone considering any kind of power equipment should be aware 2 hp and above should be run on 240. Anything over 5 hp should be 3 phase, but a single phase 10 hp is available. They draw about 100 amps!!


----------



## Ottis

Bob,
This is what the cutter head looks like



You can see that each cutter has four sides to it, what you do not see is how BIG they are, by the picture I figured they would be about a quarter inch square…Boy was I wrong…they are about a half inch across and almost a quarter inch thick…looks like a freaking meat grinder….but as I said, it made rough red oak as smooth as glass.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It surprises me too!!


----------



## toddc

It has to be a happy day at the Don Kelley Shop!

Good to hear that your purchase and delivery went smoothly. I am confident that you will have great service out of the machine.

I don't remember having trouble installing the belts, but I have a lot of happy memories using the jointer since I got it. The sunshine may have chased them bad memories away.

One thing that I really like about your unit is the On/Off switch location. Mine is down under the infeed table on the cabinet. It is not a big deal but I like your set-up better for sure.

I hope to upgrade to a larger unit in the future, 8" just seems too small for me anymore. Maybe some LJ member will end up with mine in when I make the leap. I will say that a bigger jointer may difficult to fit into my shop, I have a good layout going with the particular size tools that I have. I never guessed that I would end up shopping industrial sized equipment.


----------



## toddc

*MVWOODWORKS* - I looked into the Byrd head cutters at one time and it seemed like the carbide inserts were a good bit more expensive to replace than the Grizzly inserts. If I remember correctly, they were not the same size, so they would not be interchangeable.

I have not looked into it since I bought my jointer a few years ago and I may very well be wrong.


----------



## mmh

I've been eyeing a Grizzly jointer with Spiral Head and I'm glad to hear you're very pleased. This will be on my "Want List" for sure!


----------



## Ottis

Byrd and Grizzly now make the entire cutter head for a grizzly cutter your pick (another upgrade), I thought about buying My model in the four blade model (G0586) and then buy the spiral seperate (Two cutter heads for $75 more, then you have a backup) but I was already over the budget I set for myself (as I usually am) I also thought about getting the Byrd cutter head ($100 more than the Grizzly one).

But to be honest…..I reall do not see how it could gave a cut any better than the one I got. Not saying it wouldn't or anything…but you would probably need a microscope to see the differance.


----------



## toddc

I don't know that the extra money would be worth it, I have incredible cuts out of my Grizzly spiral head.


----------



## CedarFreakCarl

My 8" 3hp GO490X w/spiral cutter head and carbide inserts has been a great machine. Minimal tearout if any on figured wood. I've run a bunch of BF across it without a hickup. Can't come up with any negatives. But now that I've jinxed myself, stay tuned.


----------



## Ottis

Thats what I was thinking Todd, after I ran my very first piece through the machine…My eyes had to be the size of saucers and my mouth was hanging open. You would have to work REAL hard with a hand sander to make it as smooth as this was after one pass. Like I said…the upgrade MAY be smoother under a microscope, but I doubt it.

Sometimes more money does not mean better. I could have easily spent TWICE as much for another companys jointer and for what ? To just say I have a (Fill in name of high dollar company here).

Was out in the shop for a bit tonight trying to finish a grandfather clock that I have been working on for way to long. Used my new jointer, then the planner, took a piece in and asked my wife and daughter to fill both sides and tell me which felt smoother…both said the side that was jointed felt smoother.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Do they make a planner that does this good?


----------



## Ottis

I honestly can't say Bob, I have a old Delta planner that I have been meaning to upgrade and up size for years, this beats my planner to pieces. I just found a used Grizzly 15 inch planner for $500, But after my experience with the spiral head jointer…. I am seriously thinking of waiting a bit and buying a 15 inch spiral planner.

Springfield Mo. is only about a three to four hour drive away and Grizzly is having their annual tent sale (Have never been to one) I have read that they have crazy savings at these, scratch and dent/clearance/ discontinued etc.

I may wait until June, drive down and spend the night, and buy me a Spiral planner then.


----------



## Porosky

I have the 12" spiral head jointer and the Grizzly 20" Spiral Head Planner, I've had regular knife planners and jointers before. THERE IS NO COMPARISION! Grizzly Spiral head is the only way to go! I got them both at their Scratch and dent sale and saved hundreds (May 16th Muncy PA). After about a year I finally turned the carbide teeth on my planner not because I had to, I just could not take the waiting any more. I still have two sides to go! I run all Tiger Maple and the finish is like glass, no tear out ever, very little finish sanding. I use both pieces of equipment almost every day. The best investment any wood worker could make!


----------



## Ottis

poroskywood,
I have read their scratch and dent sale was worth going to…but have never actually talked to anyone who went. In your opinion, is driving the three/four hours worth the savings ???

How much of a savings over asking price did you get on your 20" if you don't mind me askng. Also, what other kind of deals did you see (A friend is thinking of going with me to get a few big ticket items)

Thanks


----------



## khop

CONGRADULATION DON!!! I am very pleased to see another person sold on Grizzly. I have a G0586 for a few years now. I am very pleased with it. You have convinced me to buy a spiral head. My original blades are finally showing wear. I am probably going to go with the Grizzly set. I have also changed the belts to the Powertwist type. These link belts also reduce the vibration even more. Thanks for the possitive review on a Grizzly product. 
KHOP


----------



## Porosky

Well you never exactly know what you are going to find. You have to get there early no later than 7 am to get in line. It's first come first serve, so when they open the gates its crazy run to your section and start looking for the piece you want the first person to grab the ticket on the item is the owner. I got the extreme duty 20" spiral head 5 hp. The bottom was dented in where they had hit it with the forklift and the paint on the start/stop box was scratched. At the time it was $2495 I got it for $1795. I got the 1 1/2 hp dual dust collector for $100 Just because there was no box. It was a assembled floor model! You have to know exactly what you want, find it and determine if the problems with it are worth the money. Most stuff is scratch and dent, other items are like - mounting bolt holes don't line up, no out feed table, ect…. All items are as is, so read the ticket carefully and look the item over at all the critical points. I'm going in May to see if I can pick up a 18" open end drum sander. They also have great deals on a ton of over stock items, clearance items, out of production items, saws, clamps, bits and jigs. It's basically Grizzly getting rid of a years worth of mistakes and boo boo's. The excitement and the savings are worth going but don't be disappointed if it does not work out and you can't find what you want or someone beats you to it. Also some Amish attend when they load the equipment they have bought they are always willing to take the motor off and sell it to you for a few bucks. I know a guy who goes just to pick up a motor or two from the Amish that attend.


----------



## mattg

Congrats Don!! You're gonna love your new jointer!! I love mine!! FYI, I had a loose set screw on the belt pulley that once loosened completely out and the keyway flung out, had the pulley spinning and not the cutter head. This was on the carbide spiral cutterhead I upgraded to. Other than that, it's a workhorse!!


----------



## Ottis

Thanks Matt, When I put it together I put lock tight on all the screws I had to put in. But I will go back and add it to some critical ones.

Thanks Khop, I don't think you will be disapointed in a new spirial cutter head.

poroskywood, Wow, thanks for the heads up. I read that on their web site, but just thought it was a "Gimmick" to get people to show up. I guess if I decide to go I better do the hotel thing and get their WAY before the gate opens.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Don, You might want to go with the Blue Locktite that you can break loose if you ever need to. I have used it and the Green that is the weakest. They both worked very well. I have regreted the Red in the past )


----------



## Graham

Thanks Don. I was eyeballing this jointer too. Did you look at the parallelogram version G0490X during your research? It's a little more expensive.


----------



## Ottis

Thanks for the advice Bob, I will remember that.


----------



## Ottis

*Graham*, I seriously looked at a parallelogram version, but I could only afford so many upgrades. I am sure a parallelogram version is more than worth the money, but it came down to one or the other. I was already over budget when I bought this, so after all I heard about the spiral cutter head, I decided to go with that. If a person wanted to buy both, they make several units that come standard with them both for only a couple of hundred more. They also make a 6" with free shipping with both spiral and parallelogram beds for a few hundred less.

Also I wanted wheels instead of levers to adjust the beds (No reason, just like wheels more) and none of the parallelogram versions had wheels.


----------



## a1Jim

Good review Don I have the Grizzly 12" spiral head jointer and a number of other grizzly tools there great and I'm very picky. I've been buying grizzly for years and have always been happy with there tools and service.


----------



## Ottis

Thanks Jim,
I have a older unisaw that I am thinking about upgrading and have been looking at their new G0691 10" 3HP 220V with a 52" cut http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-3HP-220V-Cabinet-Table-Saw-with-Long-Rails-Riving-Knife/G0691 . I am also in the market for a 15" or 20" planner. But as I said earlier, I am thinking of holding off until their tent sale in June to see if I can save a few dollars.

Thanks for telling me how happy you have been with them, makes a person feel even better about their decision when they hear that.


----------



## Graham

Thanks Don.

What is the Grizzly Tent Sale? Do you have to travel somewhere to buy the tools? Or is it an online savings event?

graham


----------



## Ottis

Graham, 
Here is a link to their tent sales. It is a one day only sale, it is a scratch and dent/close outs/demos etc. No on line.

http://www.grizzly.com/tentsale/tentsales.aspx


----------



## Dusty56

Great review…..this will be my first purchase once the money gets here : )


----------



## longgone

I have the Grizzly extreme series 15" thickness planer with the carbide spiral cutters and I personally think it is Great! I got tired of toying around with desktop planers and bought the Griz based upon reviews. You can't beat it for the price, especially with it's quality. It took a while to fine tune it so I do not get get snipe (rarely).
I can run some massive pieces of lumber through it without it budging or hesitating.


----------



## Dusty56

How about an update on your new toy ?.....Is it still making you happy that you bought it ? Thank you


----------



## HorizontalMike

My G0593 was the last piece of equipment that I picked up when originally building up my workshop. I had hesitated on buying a jointer but when this model came up on CL and just an hour away, I jumped on it. The above review heavily influenced my decision to buy this model and finding a CL used price of $700 just sealed the deal for me. Now that I have run several hundred board feet through this machine, I cannot see how I would have ever done without this sweet machine. The spiral cutter head is fantastic and I am also glad I went with an 8" (vs. 6") as my first jointer .

Thanks for the great review Don, we do pay attention to these!


----------



## HarleySoftailDeuce

I'm selling my Powermatic 6" for a Griz 8"; especially after all the glowing reviews here on LJ.
Thanks to all for all your info.

Paul


----------

